# TPD2 inc!



## Tom (6/3/17)

This is my first TPD compliant delivery... 3x10ml with a nice warning on it. Actually looks now like a cigarette box 
  







Gesendet von meinem FRD-L09 mit Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## RichJB (6/3/17)

At least, unlike what seems soon to happen in New Jersey, you're still allowed to get flavoured juices there...








...I presume?


----------



## Scissorhands (6/3/17)

Why dont we see these labels on coffee?, had my first cup at the tender age of 10 . . . Now im a full blown caffeine fiend. I blame the lack of huge warning lables

Seriously though . . . If you were a smoker, you know nicotine is addictive and if you never smoked, why are you vaping? 

Yet when you buy a panado or grandpa there is no lable to warn you that they kill 7600 - 16500 Americans annualy

I dont know where im going with this . . .

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tom (6/3/17)

RichJB said:


> At least, unlike what seems soon to happen in New Jersey, you're still allowed to get flavoured juices there...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, flavoured juice no problem. Just the size restricted, and the nic content. 
We will see in 2,5 month. 20th of May is the day vaping in the EU takes a hit... 

Gesendet von meinem FRD-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (7/3/17)

Thanks for sharing @Tom and for keeping us updated
Sad to see
Is there a limitation on nic strength?


----------



## Tom (7/3/17)

Silver said:


> Thanks for sharing @Tom and for keeping us updated
> Sad to see
> Is there a limitation on noc strength?


20mg... Enough for you?   

Gesendet von meinem FRD-L09 mit Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------

